# Left Handed Workbench



## Seeharlez (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi All,
I've got a workbench I've had for a couple years but I have no vice on it. I bought a Veritas twin screw for the face vice and I plan on getting something for a tail vice (not sure which one yet…suggestions?)

My main question is why is it preferable to have the face vice on the right side and/or the tail vice on the left end if you are left handed?

Greg


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg you can put the vise at either end of the bench as we lefties are very good at adapting to things being backwards .

If you plan on using hand tools, having the vice on the right side can be an advantage. Check this video out.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Greg, I'm a leftie too, and I put my vice on the right side. (and yes, we've had to learn to adjust to a right handed world)


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Another South paw here, and I have my face vise on the left and my tail vise on the right sides of my bench. The only time it has mattered for me which side the vises were on was when I was hand sawing some boards clamped in the front vise. Then I was glad to have that vise on the left, since I saw with my left arm. Other than that, I'd just think about what seems most comfortable for you and where you're going to be putting the bench. If it sits out in the middle of your work area it might not matter as much as when it is pushed up against a wall.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought long and hard about this when designing my bench. Since I have a tail vise and leg vise it was a question of which one would go on which side. Ultimately whichever vise would be used most was the one I put on the right and that was my leg vise. Several months later after working on the completed bench I realize that it has not made much difference. If you can get around to all sides of your bench then it makes no difference.


----------

